# Guess who turned 6 months...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh WOW he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Woo Hoo happy 1/2 year Griffyn!!! He sure is a handsome boy at 6 months. If I remember Oakly was a gangly looking boy at that age. Griff looks great.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a big, handsome boy he is! Happy half birthday, Griffyn.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's gorgeous! Happy mid-Birthday, Griffyn!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

He is such a gorgeous boy! I love his eyes.He looks so precious!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaww give that handsome boy of yours a big hug and kiss from me he is soo adoreable..


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

he is adorable, and jake has the same akc tag, i wonder how many people on grf actually have those?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so handsome. I love his eyes are just so expressive.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Happy 6 months!!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

yes what a hansome lil guy! the last pic makes me laugh a little with the way he's sitting :


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Happy 1/2 Birthday Griffyn
you are one handsome boy!
great pictures, he looks like a big ham
and so gorgeous!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, such a gorgeous boy, happy 6 months 
Love the poses


----------

